

The UX Reader - duck
http://theuxreader.com/?hn

======
m-app
I recently bought a Kobo e-reader, but since I do not read much books but
mostly articles, I mostly bought it for the Pocket Wifi sync capability.

This looks like an interesting idea as well but I'm not really into UX. Does
anyone know any similar publications in other areas?

------
mashmac2
So, it's an ebook that's a collection of articles related somehow to UX - a
one-time publication, I assume?

It would be interesting as a newsletter, where you got one of these articles
in your inbox each week...

~~~
beejiu
MailChimp has a good UX newsletter, too:
[http://www.theuxnewsletter.com/](http://www.theuxnewsletter.com/)

